# Big Lil's Nightclub - Leeds - January 08



## KingElvis (Jan 29, 2009)

This was once rated as Leeds' worst nightclub and was closed down by the police in 2003/2004. From reviews on the Internet the place had somewhat of a reputation and one would not venture in without being armed to the teeth :thumb

At the moment it sits abandoned and up for auction after a partial refurbishment went bust. The ground floor arcade area is completely stripped as are other large sections but the first floor nightclub and dance floor are worth the trip.

Enjoy if you can LOL

Elvis hits the dance floor















































DJ Pod and speakers
















Some others including the "roof garden"


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 29, 2009)

Not really my scene but superb pics as always, KE. 
Great dance routine!


----------



## spikey (Jan 29, 2009)

Great explore and great pic's

oh and i like the dance moves too


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice work Elv..

reminds me of Horace's (when it was open).
just hope it doesn't get as trashed as


----------



## infromthestorm (Jan 30, 2009)

Elvis has left the building ,Nice pics


----------



## The_Revolution (Jan 30, 2009)

Pictures make it look nice compared to how it was.

What a hole; worse than Edward's. Going there was like going a night-time chav safari.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 30, 2009)

Good effort there KE 

Does look like the place could do with a bit of a refurb 

Ta for sharing,

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## boxerheaven (Feb 3, 2009)

i went here on a works do in the early 90's i remember sticking to the floor great pics


----------



## THE EGGMAN (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one !!

That was quality 

keep it up elvis


----------



## Jeneric Jane (Feb 5, 2009)

KingElvis said:


> DJ Pod and speakers



Were the decks and mixer still there?


----------



## THE EGGMAN (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL great question 

fancy a new one do you !!!!


----------



## Jeneric Jane (Feb 5, 2009)

THE EGGMAN said:


> fancy a new one do you !!!!



Lol. I have two pairs already! Im just curious really.


----------

